# Roku Streaming



## lemley98 (Mar 19, 2012)

Not sure this is the right forum for this, But i just dropped My cable and got a Roku streaming device for Youtube TV Live, Which works great, The problem is that my TV is not HDCP compatible and i keep getting the HDCP error. Is there anyway or a device that can fix this? Thanks


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

Hope this article will help.








Are You Getting an HDCP Error? Learn What It Is and How to Fix It


HDCP errors are caused when a device within a high-def setup is not HDCP compliant. There's really only one logical fix to this error.




www.lifewire.com




We didn't cut the cable, until we got a smart TV. Never had any problem, but you can tell the signal isn't as strong.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Are You Getting an HDCP Error? Learn What It Is and How to Fix It


HDCP errors are caused when a device within a high-def setup is not HDCP compliant. There's really only one logical fix to this error.




www.lifewire.com


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

A while back... maybe 10 months ago or so, I used to get that error, but then it would eventually play anyway.
I haven't seen it happen since then though, still all the same equipment.


----------

